# I need help!!! FOSTEX DRIVERS?



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I am up in Maine and my laptop is having some issues....I may or may not have spilled a beer on it? Some stuff is working fine and others are not.... I can't seem to get into my winsd program for the life of me (and several others 
I am itching to get my new system going and have LONG thought about trying these drivers out. I am a firm believer in buy and try but I am curious as to how they look on winsd. I am looking at these drivers.....

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=297
I would prefer to run a two way with the 8" version becaus these are big but in all honesty if they dont work out in the car I will LOVE to use them in the house...(the whole 3way set)

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=131&products_id=301
I think these could be a great option for an 8" two way setup....I do have some concerns so I am anxious to hear what you guys think about the concept?

I have scan illuminators that will play down pretty low comforably (2k)
But I am thinking if I went with a two way setup this might be good despite its size....
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=131&products_id=288

If I went 3way I would not use these tweets as they are HUGE and really would be a waste of all that low freq potential.

I know there are a ton of other brands and I have likely used them. How do you guys think these measure up in a car. 8s in doors ib well matted or I can probably get up to .4ish sealed? 
I have really been wanting to try this setup for a long time and will likely get them someday try it with the expectations that they will just be great in the home But just the same, it could yield some interesting results in my truck. 

POWER: I will be running SS ref amps utilizing there excellent xovers and will be more the WELL POWERED
Processing is limited at this time...waiting for all the good processors to be fixed/released.

Thank you all in advance for your time reading this and EDUCATED opinions! 
This could be kinda fun?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

No one huh?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help Diyma ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Fostex speakers are rather unique. They offer very high efficiency, in an age when low-efficiency speakers are the rule.

But you pay a big price for that, because they're imported from Japan. So you pay a big markup on import duties, Madisound's profit margin, etc...

I'm not saying they're bad, but they're a bit overpriced.

If cost is no object, they're definitely worth a look, because they're well engineered.

I personally prefer prosound options. They often offer the same kind of efficiency that you can get from a Fostex driver, but due to economies of scale, you get more 'bang for your buck.' Check out B&C, 18Sound, Faital Pro, etc... If you want to save a few bucks, check out P Audio.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Fostex speakers are rather unique. They offer very high efficiency, in an age when low-efficiency speakers are the rule.
> 
> But you pay a big price for that, because they're imported from Japan. So you pay a big markup on import duties, Madisound's profit margin, etc...
> 
> ...




Thank you VERY much for taking the time with my questions! It is greatly appreciated and I have a great deal of respect for your knowledge!
I have used some pro audio drivers in the past and enjoyed them, however I found the low frequency extension to be lacking (in my scenereo).
These drivers intrigued me for several reasons.

#1. I heard these drivers in a home stereo setup in a very crude application and was BLOWN AWAY! (not the 4"). 
#2. On paper they seem to have a little more low frequency capability then several of the higher efficiency drivers I have used
#3. I have an accomodation with several company's and for some strange reason Fostex is one of them, so while the prices aren't exactly cheap, they are much more reasonable then Madisound.

For right now this project will be on hold. I went with a SUPER budget setup for now consisting of scan illum tweets (ok, not super budget here, but for $200 a good investment?) and JBL 608gti mids (I LOVE THESE!!! and anything harman is part of my other accomodation active off new ss ref amps! Should be good for a while, although I cant think of a reason why I would want to change later, but that never stopped me before 
I am going really tight on my budget to keep my accomodation (part time songwriter and its time to pay to have some demo's made and its $$$$$)

Anyway, thank you again. I will certainly give them a shot at some point?
Like I said......even if they dont work out, I will use them in the home?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Thank you VERY much for taking the time with my questions! It is greatly appreciated and I have a great deal of respect for your knowledge!
> I have used some pro audio drivers in the past and enjoyed them, however I found the low frequency extension to be lacking (in my scenereo).
> These drivers intrigued me for several reasons.
> 
> ...


Due to Hoffman's Iron Law, you can find woofers that get low and have low efficiency, woofers that *don't* get low and have high efficiency, and some woofers in between. Fostex woofers tend to end up in horn loaded enclosures, where you can trade box size for efficiency. So if you heard them play low and loud in a home, keep in mind that they may sound anemic in the car.

This isn't to say they're bad drivers - I've considered them myself for tons of projects. Good stuff, kinda pricey.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> So if you heard them play low and loud in a home, keep in mind that they may sound anemic in the car.


This is EXACTLY my potential fear! The drivers I chose are a little more "normal" drivers vs. the rest of their line up. (non full range horn design)
The enclosure I heard them in was pretty typical in size although it was ported. Certainly not one of those freakishly large horn designed setups (not a bad thing, always amazed by the full sound out of them:surprised:

Thanks again, 
one of these days I will give them a whirl in one venue or another? 
Thank you again!


----------

